# Rock Slide in Glenwood Canyon



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

I-70 in Glenwood Canyon closed due to large rockslide | PostIndependent.com

There was another large rockslide in Glenwood Canyon last night. The article says the largest boulder is 66tons. Looks like it took place right at Upper Death/Life After. The article also says they will need to blast some of the rock before it is moved. Do they haul it away or throw it over the side?


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

they should have that cleaned up in only about 10 years or so judging by how long it took them to build that road.

Leland


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

this is not good. that looks like some real damage, might take a few weeks to open?


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

Leland said:


> they should have that cleaned up in only about 10 years or so judging by how long it took them to build that road.
> 
> Leland


Really? Do you have any idea what you are talking about?


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm guessing months...holes thru the bridge deck...straight thru (one hole 6'x6'...other lane 10'x20') I design and build roads with CDOT...thats gonna take awhile. 

I would say thru the summer for both lanes to open..


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

ENDOMADNESS said:


> I'm guessing months...holes thru the bridge deck...straight thru (one hole 6'x6'...other lane 10'x20') I design and build roads with CDOT...thats gonna take awhile.
> 
> I would say thru the summer for both lanes to open..


I agree it is going to be a long time before both directions are open. A 10' x 20' hole through that pecast structure did some serious damage to the structure. Remember all the sensitivity they have to exercise when working in the canyon when it comes to plant life and damage. I imagine they will have to replace the worst section of the bridge and that will not be an easy task at all. The 6' x 6' in the lower might be fixable. CDOT's site has 4 good pics.

Road Conditions, Speeds, Travel Times, Traffic Cameras, Live Streaming Traffic Cameras, Road Closures and Road Work Information provided by Intelligent Transportation Systems (ITS) a branch of Colorado Department of Transportation


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

this is not good, what do they think this will do for traffic both ways? closed permanently? i hope not. what about detours? anything reasonable? i'm nervous... was looking forward to sho-sho and glenwood wave early season. fuck...


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

One thing is lucky...it occured coming right out of the Hanging Lake Tunnel, where all the lanes are on one platform. 
Maybe they have one lane of traffic with a flagger and delays using the paved shoulder. The next step would be to fix the that 6'x6' hole first (few months?) this would then divert two lanes of traffic to one side of the road. Lastly they would have to fix the massive hole for 4 lanes of traffic to open (half a year ??)

i would say some serious delay thru the summer. They do plan on allowing traffic during the repairs. HWY 50 over Monarch is now jacked and closed due to gaper traffic...only wyas around are Hwy50-Monarch and thru the Riflle-meeker detourium

There is more info and additional pictures on Glenwood Post website


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm thinking some west sloper set off a charge up in them thar hills ...just to keep the front rangers off the rivers out west now that runoff season is just around the corner! Let's see if the CDOT boys get that hiway fixed before the flows drop to tubing level


Be careful what you ask for...


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

I hate getting delayed with stop and go traffic in that canyon. That place is a game of Russian Roulette.

When I am parked in there for the latest overturned semi from Arkansas people are getting out, stretching, walking their dogs down the road, smoking cigs, peeing off the side, and all I can do is look up and watch for the avalanche of rocks coming to kill us all.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Cottonwood pass (the gypsum to missouri heights one). Check it out...it's on a map.


----------



## kree (May 23, 2009)

I heard cottonwood was closed to all traffic other than emergency vehicles.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

Cottonwood Pass isn't maintained in the winter, and won't open until April.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

bummer.

Earlier, someone asked if they just dumped the rocks over the side. Simply, the answer is no. Army Corp of Engineers would be less than pleased if you tried that one.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

They're going to have to drill holes in the rocks stick some dynamite in and blow it up, then they can load it in trucks and haul away. How do you get that job? Sign me up!!


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

caseybailey said:


> bummer.
> 
> Earlier, someone asked if they just dumped the rocks over the side. Simply, the answer is no. Army Corp of Engineers would be less than pleased if you tried that one.


Yeah, I emailed the guy in charge of the canyon and suggested that they just make another class V below Life After Death. He didn't seem to think that would happen.

Bummer. I'm sure there are all sorts of flood issues and fish issues, but that stretch would make a great first man made class V playpark.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

I just went from being an hour and a half away from aspen to being five and a half hours and I still have two days left on my classic pass. SHITTY. Cottonwood pass is a good road when it is dry but goes to total shit when its wet. I bet its a month before they get it open at all. They are also talkn about some serious hang fire. Maybe the bike path is alright? We can just bike our boats down.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah I was gonna say toss em in the river...They need to be hauled away? THEY ARE ROCKS!


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

gannon_w said:


> Yeah I was gonna say toss em in the river...They need to be hauled away? THEY ARE ROCKS!


Dump 'em in the river and all that dirt pumps through an area that isn't used to all that dirt. (Not to say that a dam and a lake are good for a river)


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Large rockfalls into rivers seem like a natural cycle to me... along the lines of forest fires, beetle infestations, volcanoes, etc. They are disruptive to whatever life and cycles were depending on the status quo but provide opportunity to other life and cycles that are just as natural as whatever was there before.

I say push it all over the edge into the river. I like it when rapids change overnight. I'm waiting for something huge to fall into my local run that has had the same lines forever.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm willing to bet that the Army Corp of Engineers doesn't care what you say, unless you are willing to do all the foot work to cut through the bureaucratic red tape to make this happen.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Who's down to put up some boulder problems on that huge one still sitting on the road? If we time it right we might get the first and only ascents, haha.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

nmalozzi said:


> Who's down to put up some boulder problems on that huge one still sitting on the road? If we time it right we might get the first and only ascents, haha.


 
I like your idea!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*serious question.*

For those of you in Glenwood, Carbondale and Aspen, any noticable change in the nubder of tourists? Seems like turning off the spicket from the front range could have some significant impact?


----------



## Shiryas (Jun 19, 2007)

Canada said:


> For those of you in Glenwood, Carbondale and Aspen, any noticable change in the nubder of tourists? Seems like turning off the spicket from the front range could have some significant impact?


Actually its been kind of nice. I am debating other "quality of life improvements" as I type and wondering how many Westwater cancellations I can pick up.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Yes*

I was thinking about a hot springs weekend for the wife and kids. Problem is the snow is so much better over here.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

No traffic whatsoever. It sucks cause for us to get to the front range we have to go up to craig and then over I believe, long drive.

Army Corps, hmmmm aren't they responsible for whats left of New Orleans? I say listen to what they say and then do the opposite and it will all work out.


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

Yeah, push them over into upper death. That rapid isn't exciting enough as is !


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2008)

Before the rock slide, I was looking for information on Grizzly Creek boat ramp. I was hoping to make my first trip for the season around the end or March from Grizzly to South Canyon. However I will be patent and look to raft the upper "C". But I still inquire. Could someone with the higher knowlege let me know who manages the boat ramp at Grizzly Creek? I thought it was White River National Forest Service, but when I called the person answering the phone didn't know any thing. Also does any one know when they usually pull the center post so we can start using the ramp?


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Woman was just killed on the detour in a freak accident.


----------



## Blackshire (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=11570616&l=8ba995f3d1&id=851570787

Here is the latest aerial shot from the rockslide cleanup. I was emailed this photo that was taken from a helicopter on 3/10/10. Enjoy!!!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Blackshire said:


> John Blackshire's Photos | Facebook
> 
> Here is the latest aerial shot from the rockslide cleanup. I was emailed this photo that was taken from a helicopter on 3/10/10. Enjoy!!!


Where exactly in the canyon was the slide? From that aerial picture it looks like some of the boulders did end up in the river. The jumble looks pretty gnarly from the picture...


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

lmyers said:


> Where exactly in the canyon was the slide? From that aerial picture it looks like some of the boulders did end up in the river. The jumble looks pretty gnarly from the picture...



I belive that is upper death, the rapid. might be lower death, but i think its upper.


----------



## bailito (Feb 15, 2006)

lmyers said:


> Where exactly in the canyon was the slide? From that aerial picture it looks like some of the boulders did end up in the river. The jumble looks pretty gnarly from the picture...


that jumble is a little rapid called upper death. you may have heard of it.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

bailito said:


> that jumble is a little rapid called upper death. you may have heard of it.


Yeah, I'm familiar with UD. I didn't see the walking path beside it, and it looks different from the air....guess I was just hopefull it was a new rapid.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

I-70 @ Glenwood Canyon will open sometime today.
http://www.indenvertimes.com/cdot-i-70-will-reopen-in-glenwood-canyon-by-day’s-end/


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

One lane each direction open now...my connection to the outside world is once again a reality...

Dynamite! Traffic rolls again on I-70 in Glenwood Canyon | AspenTimes.com


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Went through today. One lane each way. It didn't look as bad as I thought it might from the news reports.


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

*Open*

Went through on Friday and Saturday and no back up.


----------

